# Where to find this part...?



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Got this email from a friend, told him i'd try to find the answer for him:

"One of our carts is missing a part called a “cart shaft stop” (a screw in type). It is a “stop” on a T N T industries cart and the TNT cart is not made anymore of course. Anyway, it is chrome screw in part that is missing. We have one on the other shaft, but are missing one, on the other side. Do you have any idea of where we might be able to find it? It is such a small part and runs as much at over $90.00 on some sites, which is crazy.

Anyway, if you know of a source, it would be greatly appreciated."


----------



## TipTop (Mar 2, 2007)

Did you try Lasalle?


----------



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

ozark tack, star lake tack etc all sell them. I dont think it would make a difference that they are mini tack dealers as I imagine the stop is the same size no matter what.


----------

